# the effect of education on a woman's mind



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

I've tried to embed videos a couple times before and until Rich or some other powerful moderator waves his magic wand it doesn't work, so..... I'm going to hold my breath and close my eyes plug my ears and try again. Otherwise here's the link.

[video=youtube;muTKOc8DFA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muTKOc8DFA8[/video]

(edit: A ha! holding your breath works!)


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2008)

Since my wife has four theological degrees, I better show it to her quick! Then we can have a wonderful talk about furry kittens. Wait a minute! That is not right, fair, or just. It just won't do! . . . I hate cats.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sure puppies are an okay topic as well. At least that's my opinion.... 

erhm, what I meant to say is that I do _love_ little kittens. They're _so_ soft and furry.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> I'm sure puppies are an okay topic as well. At least that's my opinion....
> 
> erhm, what I meant to say is that I do _love_ little kittens. They're _so_ soft and furry.





Puppies!!! I LOVE puppies. They are soft and warm and they lick your face and . . . When not discussing the teleological suspension of the ethical, there is nothing better than talking about puppies . . .

"Tell me about the rabbits, George. Tell me about the rabbits . . ."


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Since my wife has four theological degrees...



Does your wife have a beard?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

Beards are so soft and furry.

(By the way, Mr. McFadden, all those big words are giving me a five o clock shadow. But I do love puppies.)


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Since my wife has four theological degrees...
> ...



If my old eyes can make out the typeface of your question . . .

A gentleman does not kiss and tell.

Actually, having given a little bit of her beauty to each of our five children, she is still radiant and resplendent in her mid 50s, no beard, ugliness, or premature aging. Actually, although she was the oldest one tramping up and down the mountain with a bunch of elementary school kids at winter camp this past weekend, I am told that she bested all of her counselors (except for the teenagers). I am told that she looks SOOO much younger than me. But, of course, she is the most beautiful woman in the world!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 14, 2008)

Now THAT'S entertainment. Thank you for the laugh Heidi.... you dear, sweet fragile thing.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> A gentleman does not kiss and tell.
> 
> Actually, having given a little bit of her beauty to each of our five children, she is still radiant and resplendent in her mid 50s, no beard, ugliness, or premature aging. Actually, although she was the oldest one tramping up and down the mountain with a bunch of elementary school kids at winter camp this past weekend, I am told that she bested all of her counselors (except for the teenagers). I am told that she looks SOOO much younger than me. But, of course, she is the most beautiful woman in the world!



She sounds lovely.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooh, I think I like this color best. Whaddaya folks think? Hurt your little eyes still?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Now THAT'S entertainment. Thank you for the laugh Heidi.... you dear, sweet fragile thing.




You're welcome, Bawb.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 14, 2008)

Loved the video - Elizabeth thought it was hilarious.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Now THAT'S entertainment. Thank you for the laugh Heidi.... you dear, sweet fragile thing.
> ...


MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

She has to be Irish. See the red hair and beard. The beard is patchy


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

Another shocking piece of evidence. Most people don't know that she and George H. W. share a razor.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...






(BTW, Cool pic of Keith Moon there Max)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

We just aint right!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> We just aint right!




Nope. We sure ain't.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 14, 2008)

Wait a minute! You mean that film wasn't a documentary?


----------



## Augusta (Jan 15, 2008)

What a crack up! Way to go Heidi imbedding that video.  See, women can be theological, insightful, technically able, and knit a cap.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2008)

For those looking for the discussion on intellectual men and women, it was moved to here

It's a great discussion on it's own but it's presence here was a bit of a buzz kill.


----------



## caddy (Jan 15, 2008)

Hilarious...


----------

